# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  programmer here

## martinl16

Hey im a intermediate web programmer with 6 years of experience.

im interested in making bots.
can anyone teach me the basics / help me build one from scratch?

thank you.

----------

